# PLS make me drool like a pavlov dog is missa confessor isle of palestrina 1951 good?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

So i order the last Palestrina copie of 1951 out of nerdoom nerdhood , music nerd end of the story..

See i never catch up entirely on Palestrina work except missa Papae Marcelli of course, is motets or so-so i dont know but missa quite strong.

So did i purchased one heck of an LP is it a holy graal if mint or very good +
???

So what about it guys?
Did i caught a big one , a big fish?


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> So i order the last Palestrina copie of 1951 out of nerdoom nerdhood , music nerd end of the story..
> 
> See i never catch up entirely on Palestrina work except missa Papae Marcelli of course, is motets or so-so i dont know but missa quite strong.
> 
> ...


You betcha, i download one song in mp3 bnf missa confessor isle, it'S nottt just great , it's epic in a true sense, woaw, did i just order this and the first edition? 1951, im trill and someone i dont know what im doeing but that ockay, this album was a gamble i did not knew it was accessible on download itune but i have the LP comming soon it gonna be better than mp3, analogue is sexy.


----------

